# Energy monitors?



## davidriley

Hey guys,

I am looking at some electricity monitors and narrowed it down to a couple... basically the Efergy E2 and the OWL Micro CM130 Wireless. Both look pretty good, but I figured I should ask around, see what other people think of them.

Anybody here been using any of these, or other?

Cheers mates .
Dave


----------



## Wanderer

The Queensland government has had a program going where people could get those fitted at one stage and so have you contacted your energy authority and quite a few in some states depending on level of privatisation but they'll probably have some recommendation if not regulations to be met for installation.


----------



## johnmcck

Hey David,

I have actually tried both and the Efergy E2 is definitely more worth it.
I bought mine from a retail store though, but you can get a good deal online - I've checked energysaver,net,au and the price seems pretty good.

All in all, the Efergy E2 is a pretty cool tool. All you need is to clip the sensor around the feed cable of your electricity meter and connect the sensor to the transmitter. Press the "link" button and that's it!

Hope it helps,
Jon.


----------



## johnmcck

Hi David,

I remembered I bought my Efergy E2 from that website, enerygsaver,net,au with a discount coupon code - I think it might still be valid.
Check it out : ES351408
Their price seems one of the best one in Australia anyhow, I'd say buy it and give it a shot. It's really helpful - at least for me it was.


----------



## davidriley

thanks for the info.


----------



## pencilpusher

Thank you guys...one cool thread, got the site address. Bookmarked it, thanks very much now i'll start monitoring my consumption.

cheers mates and thanks


----------



## BasilBarfly

*A little info*

Logging is pretty good.

PC interface isn't that great because you can only use their software.

Open specs for the communication, could do this on a linux PC

The Efergy is better built; feels more solid.
Batteries don't last very long ; they need to be changed regularly(the 3xAAA after less than 3 months in the sensor). The CC is given for 7 years.
When the ACis turned on ; the main unit loose contact with the sensor: quite annoying: no idea why it occurs.
The currentcost device is a bit more accurate; the e2 only shows like .50kWh at best ; vs 585W for the CC.
The clamps that come with the Efergy is very easy to fit because it's small. The one on the CC is huge; much harder to fit.

If it wasn't for the PC connectivity, I'd say the Efergy is better for the way you can view the history on the main device.

BasilBarfly
_*Disclaimer:- I didnt buy one. I do simple things like turn every light off at night. I dont use excess power. I let cloths dry using the outside sun and wind, wait till the dishwasher is full before washing and turning off the DVD player instead of leaving it on standby. To me, its just another gadget that you spend money on and 6 months from now the batteries wont be replaced and it will be left in a drawer, a forgotten piece of techno crap that made you feel good saving the planet. Mind you, it would have most likely used more electricity at the Chinese factory to make and battery replacements than anything you could save from turning off a light._


----------



## pencilpusher

Yes Basil is right all the way, a little self control with usage of electricity will do a very big change if all will cooperate. 
It's like waste management all together segregation, almost instantly reduces waste.
Cheers to all and lets help each other out.

thanks


----------



## Hobbs

*Energymonitors*



BasilBarfly said:


> Logging is pretty good.
> 
> PC interface isn't that great because you can only use their software.
> 
> Open specs for the communication, could do this on a linux PC
> 
> The Efergy is better built; feels more solid.
> Batteries don't last very long ; they need to be changed regularly(the 3xAAA after less than 3 months in the sensor). The CC is given for 7 years.
> When the ACis turned on ; the main unit loose contact with the sensor: quite annoying: no idea why it occurs.
> The currentcost device is a bit more accurate; the e2 only shows like .50kWh at best ; vs 585W for the CC.
> The clamps that come with the Efergy is very easy to fit because it's small. The one on the CC is huge; much harder to fit.
> 
> If it wasn't for the PC connectivity, I'd say the Efergy is better for the way you can view the history on the main device.
> 
> I have had both Current cost and the Efergy and must say a complete waste of money. I know understand why it was so misleading is because it does not measure the voltage nor the power factor, without this it is far from accurate and a waste of time.
> 
> Considering that most appliances have motors & transformers if it doesn't measure power factor it could mis-read by more than 40%.
> 
> I now have an Em20 Energy Monitor from website ( energymonitors,com,au)
> that not only measures my power in real-time it provides me with accurate energy consumption history I can monitor water, gas consumption solar generation and how much water is in my storage water tank all from the one colour touchscreen.
> 
> At the end of the week it also sends me a report to my email address.
> I have not done this yet but you talk about self control well this unit can do it for you turn things off, appliance that are not important can be turned off automatically when you hit you energy targets.
> 
> Its costs a lot more but it has already paid for itself. Unbelievable


----------



## garden sheds

Hobbs said:


> Considering that most appliances have motors & transformers if it doesn't measure power factor it could mis-read by more than 40%.


This is very informative... Do you have any idea of the difference if the power factor becomes high or low?


----------

